

Show HN: Infographic Timmmmeee: DogVacay vs. Rover - gregmuender
http://blog.whttl.com/post/102534008805/gone-to-the-dogs-dogvacay-vs-rover-infographic

======
minimaxir
You may want to read the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Also, this infographic neither provides any insight nor is easy to read.

